# Piko 0-6-0 Update



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Some time ago I bought one of the American profile engines on ebay. I did a good bit of work to it, adding a lot of details and a lot of weight--too much weight. 

I ended up damaging it pretty seriously, I think from too much weight. It started to stall, and then to run slowly in reverse but better in forward, then it would not start unless pushed. It started to slip out of quarter. I opened it up and some of the gear teeth on the drive wheels had some damage. I got so mad at myself I bought a new one on ebay, and swapped out the drives. I'll find a use for the parts, I'm sure.


Anyway, it's back to running, with much less weight in it--I'm guessing about a pound, but we don't have a scale. We'll see how it holds up. For anyone interested in these, be careful about adding weight. The drive looks to be very robust--it looks almost exactly like and LGB mogul drive. But it's easy to overload


Here are a few shots of the shopped loco


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

It 'looks like' an LGB drive, but any bets your real problem is that it's a cheaper, less durable plastic? 

If you can't figure a use for the 'spares', send them here. I have a couple ideas...


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Hopefully with a bit of hunting around you can find replacement gears. Then you'll be able to double head them! 

http://www.smallparts.com/b/1641208...2Cis_prime 

http://www.nwsl.com/gears 

-Brian


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Silvergate Dist. has replacement parts--I sent them an email but they took awhile to reply.

Meanwhile I ran the thing today and it ran perfectly.


----------

